# What I learned at the Vectric Conference



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

1 - The Vectric people were very accessible and easy to talk too.

2 - Scottart is a real and very nice person.

3 - Aspire is a pretty good program

4 - If you use Aspire or need a program you have to get Aspire 8.0

5 - I'll probably never use 20% (if that) of what this program is capable of

6 - I need (ok maybe a want) a bigger CNC machine

7 - RainMan would have been in his glory and fun to watch

8 - Casinos have no sympathy

9 - People can make some really cool stuff

10 - There's not nuff time to try everything I want to


HJ

Wife had a good time - icing on the cake
Might do it again next year


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Sounds like you had a good time John . I'd love to have been there and doubt I'd come home empty handed lol.
Which cnc did you see that you liked ?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

They had no CNC's - - just the Aspire program -- showing some (they only had 2 days) of what it could do and answering questions about it.

But, since you asked - IF I was in the market and could justify it I'd seriously look at the Shopbot or Legacy with a 4 x 8 or 5 x 10 bed. Legacy will also make you a custom 3 head cutter. I saw a You Tube vid of one of those cutting -- neat. But Shopbot and I think Gerber(?) lean towards the bench type professional type machines. I'm still considered a beginning hobbiest.


This was strictly Vectric show and tell.

HJ


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Probotix will make you a 5' x 9' CNC for you if you don't want to have to learn another controller program. Seriously thinking about having them do that for me. 

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool - I thought Len was only doing benchtops now. I don't know how good this Linux setup is compared to the others, but that's what I started on and all I know. Don't want to have more than one system going - - - I get confused easily at my age.

HJ

Hates change - sign of old age I guess


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

4DThinker said:


> Probotix will make you a 5' x 9' CNC for you if you don't want to have to learn another controller program. Seriously thinking about having them do that for me.
> 
> 4D


Is that with screws or rack and pinion?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Is that with screws or rack and pinion?


Rack and pinion. Youtube video of one: 




4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's got my attention - did a price ever get mentioned?

HJ

Shouldn't have watched that


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> That's got my attention - did a price ever get mentioned?
> 
> HJ


I read $10,000 somewhere. Should be somewhere in that ballpark. Not cheap, but seemed like a great value to me. 

4D


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

4DThinker said:


> Rack and pinion. Youtube video of one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsGREPhdITU
> 
> 4D


Seen that video before and forgot it was there product. Sure looks heavy duty but does there look like there's enough Z travel ? I'd have to pass this by ScottArt first and get his approval


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Like all of the Probotix machines, the linear rail assemble on the Z-axis moves up and down through the fixed bearings. This seems backwards to me, and brings down the bottom plate of the rail mount into clamp territory. The main problem we have with the Meteor and Nebula in our college shop is that clamps are often hit or crushed on the back side of work being cut. I had to design some low profile clamps just to minimize this potential. It implies that to get maximum depth your router chuck should be flush to the bottom of this rail plate. That means the plate will bottom out as the chuck does on deep cuts. 

It is hard to tell what extrusion they used, but Z depth looks to be the distance from the bed to the bottom of the gantry. 

This design also has the potential for opening up the bed to cut vertical or angled under the bit. 

One other possibility would be to have them make a taller side plate to increase potential Z-travel. Move the gantry rail up an inch or two. The side plates appear beefy enough to handle it. 

4D


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Funny guy It looks awesome, fast, huge... well built. Z height can be manipulated by dropping stuff below the table and sliding the router up or down in the clamp for different cuts... more work, but Z limits are just suggestions... not rules.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I got the same problem with clamps on the back end. I just cut some longer thinner ones out of some scrap maple, got some carriage bolts, cut them to the bare minimum and ground the sides of the head to fit the T-track. Gotta watch the sides by when you get close too. If you plan and pay attention you work with it.

You can get a more depth on the Z axis by taking their MDF bed out altogether and securing your work in the empty space or making a new lower bed. That's my biggest complaint on the Probotix, the limited Z axis depth. Otherwise we're moving forward.

hj


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

HJ, did Vectric announce where next year's conference will be held? I hope it's back in Vegas!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Jay,

Nothing definite but I did hear St Louis mentioned. Last year was Orlando, the year before and this year was Vegas. I don't think they like to go to the same place 2 years in a row. But I'm sure the availability of facilities and costs that fit in with their schedule are a big factor.

I think they should hold it in Alaska. Then we could all go see Scottart's gallery. He has 54 different craft people besides himself.

HJ


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

St Louis is a fairly short drive for me but my wife would rather go to Vegas! I'm in where ever they have it. I'm a bit peeved because I didn't go to this year's conference because of a relative's birthday celebration trip and then that trip was cancelled.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Honest John just wants it up in Alaska during Hunting season..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I would "multitask" very very well.

HJ


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I contacted Vectric about the location of next year's conference. They said it hasn't been decided yet but when it is, it will be announced in their newsletter.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

cjskelton said:


> I contacted Vectric about the location of next year's conference. They said it hasn't been decided yet but when it is, it will be announced in their newsletter.


How about western Canada


----------

